# Titanium Hammer



## flati (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm sure I'm gonna ruffle some feathers here but I'm having a hard time understanding why some people will purchase a $200 plus hammer and then suggest using another hammer for demo work, pounding metal stakes/forms, coaxing lumber into place, or using a cats paw, etc. all to prevent damage or breakage to their hammer. And removeable heads and/or the potential for loose parts on a hammer? I'm sure I don't use a hammer as much as some of you these days but having experimented with some of the titanium models in the past I can't quite feel the difference other than the hammer is lighter than the other models I've used. I've even went to the extreme of pounding (wasting) nails into lumber side by side for comparison purposes to the point that my family thought I had lost it. Even my wife suggested buying a nailgun instead of a $200 hammer. I've always thought that a man does everything with his one and only favorite hammer. Before you ask, I'm in my mid forty's and my own father tells me the guys who are actually using their tools for there intended purpose are the ones in the field using them and not polishing them while talking about them over that d*** computer.  I guess those lighter hammers are more pleasureable to carry around though, they don't seem to pull my tool belt down.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

And now you've done it....


----------



## flati (Dec 24, 2010)

I know I'll probably catch a bunch of  

I'm all about the "pride in ownership" thing but I can't quite grasp this whole titanium hammer thing. I would feel pretty silly if someone on the job site grabbed my hammer or asked me to do something with my hammer and I had to say, not with this one, let me get another one. I'm guilty of wanting the most for my money and understand you get what you pay for too but I just can't understand not using a hammer for its intended purpose and having to worry about "breaking it". I'm sure someone will try to explain the whole carpal tunnel elbow thing to me but .....


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

It all boils down to why do some people buy a Cadillac when a Chevy cobalt does all the same things at a fraction of the cost.. I own a tibone and I love it.. I wouldn't think twice about buying another if I ever needed to.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

flati said:


> I know I'll probably catch a bunch of
> 
> I'm all about the "pride in ownership" thing but I can't quite grasp this whole titanium hammer thing.* I would feel pretty silly if someone on the job site grabbed my hammer or asked me to do something with my hammer and I had to say, not with this one, let me get another one*. I'm sure someone will try to explain the whole carpal tunnel elbow thing to me but .....


Yes,,,, I know what you mean.... 

I don't want to seem silly either.... if someone asks me to tack in some trim/crown, I just grab my 32 Vaughn Cali framer waffle face and tack it in.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree. and I handbang as many nails as anyone.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

I used to use a craftsman 23oz cali framer but i had a problem with my shoulder and the price was right( used from my buddy for $75). I like the side puller. AND i use mine for EVERYTHING!


----------



## flati (Dec 24, 2010)

I have to admit, I like the side puller feature.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Yes,,,, I know what you mean....
> 
> I don't want to seem silly either.... if someone asks me to tack in some trim/crown, I just grab my 32 Vaughn Cali framer waffle face and tack it in.


Honestly guys, I was being sarcastic. Let a man use the tool he likes.

We all have our preferences, that's probably why there are 25/50 different makers of hammers.

Yes... sometimes you change blades in a saw, sometimes you grab a slip joint or a crescent.... what is so confusing about using a Stilletto or a HF hammer.

(My preference really does not matter.)


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought one for the sake of adding it to my hammer collection. No good reason, just because. 

I've seen a decent amount of guys on here say they switched to them because of shoulder problems.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Honestly I can't figure why any guy would buy a cordless drill at $200 when a screwdriver can be gotten for $2.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just like buying sh!t.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> Honestly I can't figure why any guy would buy a cordless drill at $200 when a screwdriver can be gotten for $2.


that's like comparing a nail gun to a hammer. not a hammer to a hammer. a $200 one does the same exact thing as a $5 one. not any better or faster.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

asgoodasdead said:


> that's like comparing a nail gun to a hammer. not a hammer to a hammer. a $200 one does the same exact thing as a $5 one. not any better or faster.


Ever stop to think for just a second that maybe you shouldn't be offering an opinion on something you've never used?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

asgoodasdead said:


> that's like comparing a nail gun to a hammer. not a hammer to a hammer. a $200 one does the same exact thing as a $5 one. not any better or faster.


Ever read a product review in a magazine where the author didn't use the product? Probably not because how could they have a clue what they're talking about without actually using the item...


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

except I've used one.......


----------



## flati (Dec 24, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> Honestly I can't figure why any guy would buy a cordless drill at $200 when a screwdriver can be gotten for $2.


Not a good example/comparison, sorry..


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

flati said:


> I'm sure I'm gonna ruffle some feathers here but I'm having a hard time understanding why some people will purchase a $200 plus hammer and then suggest using another hammer for demo work, pounding metal stakes/forms, coaxing lumber into place, or using a cats paw, etc. all to prevent damage or breakage to their hammer. And removeable heads and/or the potential for loose parts on a hammer? I'm sure I don't use a hammer as much as some of you these days but having experimented with some of the titanium models in the past I can't quite feel the difference other than the hammer is lighter than the other models I've used. I've even went to the extreme of pounding (wasting) nails into lumber side by side for comparison purposes to the point that my family thought I had lost it. Even my wife suggested buying a nailgun instead of a $200 hammer. I've always thought that a man does everything with his one and only favorite hammer. Before you ask, I'm in my mid forty's and my own father tells me the guys who are actually using their tools for there intended purpose are the ones in the field using them and not polishing them while talking about them over that d*** computer.  I guess those lighter hammers are more pleasureable to carry around though, they don't seem to pull my tool belt down.





flati said:


> I know I'll probably catch a bunch of
> 
> I'm all about the "pride in ownership" thing but I can't quite grasp this whole titanium hammer thing. I would feel pretty silly if someone on the job site grabbed my hammer or asked me to do something with my hammer and I had to say, not with this one, let me get another one. I'm guilty of wanting the most for my money and understand you get what you pay for too but I just can't understand not using a hammer for its intended purpose and having to worry about "breaking it". I'm sure someone will try to explain the whole carpal tunnel elbow thing to me but .....


I own a couple of those hammers (and probably a few other tools you or your dad couldn’t justify the price of). I use them for everything and don’t care if I break the handle, head, whatever – they’re replaceable. But then, I make a chit load of money :whistling

I’m certain there are some guys that can’t understand why you pay for a hammer at all… rocks and sticks are free!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

asgoodasdead said:


> except I've used one.......


For an extended period of time? Try one for a month, then go back to your cheap one for a day... you'll go back to the titanium.

I own 3 titanium hammers, 1 stays in the bags in the work trailer, 1 in the bags that stay in my truck and 1 at home because I wouldn't think about going back. Oh forgot to mention that I own 3 titanium cats paws for the same reason.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

sounds like you wasted about $900


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's lighter and I don't mind paying for it. Yeah, I got it like that!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought one not long ago. Very nice to use but have not had a nice framing job to use it on properly yet but way nicer than my steel hammer.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

asgoodasdead said:


> sounds like you wasted about $900


Sounds like something a poor contractor says. Sucks to be you.


----------



## flati (Dec 24, 2010)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I own a couple of those hammers (and probably a few other tools you or your dad couldn’t justify the price of). I use them for everything and don’t care if I break the handle, head, whatever – they’re replaceable. But then, I make a chit load of money :whistling
> 
> I’m certain there are some guys that can’t understand why you pay for a hammer at all… rocks and sticks are free!


Pre-Stiletto!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The biggest reason I bought the Kapex was to shed some weight. Some people pay big money to shed pounds with a gym membership. At least I can keep the weight off for my money.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

asgoodasdead said:


> sounds like you wasted about $900


You'd also be dead wrong on the cost too, but whatever. I was in the right place at the right time and paid less for 1 hammer and cats paw than that stupid dewalt hammer you're always pushing.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting myself a TiBone, well just because. And I admit the price tag is what keeps me away. And I know I would love it. 

So my question is this: Any of you guys wanna chip in and send one my way to try out for a lifetime?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Sounds like something a poor contractor says. Sucks to be you.


Did you take that picture of your hammer or is that asgoodasdead’s – good photo quality, but you could have used a cheaper camera to capture that image.

Sorry - quoted wrong post.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> Sounds like something a poor contractor says. Sucks to be you.


before the housing bubble burst my dad's framing/custom home business was netting him $450k a year. he still used a 10 year old $15 hammer. one thing he always taught me was "anyone can buy". I drive an old truck, right? but there's people out there who make less money than I do who spread themselves thin to drive a brand new BMW. how much money you make doesn't mean **** if you spend it all.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> You'd also be dead wrong on the cost too, but whatever. I was in the right place at the right time and paid less for 1 hammer and cats paw than that stupid dewalt hammer you're always pushing.


I mentioned that dewalt hammer one time. if anything, i'd push my $12 hickory framer.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

asgoodasdead said:


> before the housing bubble burst my dad's framing/custom home business was netting him $450k a year. he still used a 10 year old $15 hammer. one thing he always taught me was "anyone can buy". I drive an old truck, right? but there's people out there who make less money than I do who spread themselves thin to drive a brand new BMW. how much money you make doesn't mean **** if you spend it all.


Perhaps if your dad used a good hammer he would still be in business lol


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

he is..... and still does very well. just not $450k


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I got a Tibone, and as I've said, I don't think it hits as hard as a 22 oz. But it is smooth and hits plenty hard for me. 

Everyone raved about them on here so I bought one. Not a bragging thing by any means, no one here even would recognize what it is. 

I use it for whatever I am hitting (except trim, siding and cornice) Demo, forming, framing, moving chit, driving steel stakes, whatever. Whatever I hit best stay hit too...


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

asgoodasdead said:


> I mentioned that dewalt hammer one time. if anything, i'd push my $12 hickory framer.


And I've used those hammers before and then I got a great deal on titanium and realized after using it for a period of time that I'd never go back. 

Unlike you I've used both for an extended amount of time so I'm far better qualified to talk about it.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

asgoodasdead said:


> before the housing bubble burst my dad's framing/custom home business was netting him $450k a year. he still used a 10 year old $15 hammer. one thing he always taught me was "anyone can buy". I drive an old truck, right? but there's people out there who make less money than I do who spread themselves thin to drive a brand new BMW. how much money you make doesn't mean **** if you spend it all.


Taking it to the grave doesn’t do much either. Enjoy life – get a BMW – you’ll like it. And you guys quoting and living your dad’s life are freaking me out a bit – Do you have a life of your own?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Taking it to the grave doesn&#146;t do much either. Enjoy life &#150; get a BMW &#150; you&#146;ll like it. And you guys quoting and living your dad&#146;s life are freaking me out a bit &#150; Do you have a life of your own?


Yup, I plan on spending my money... doesn't do anything for me when I'm dead. Might as well enjoy work while I have to do it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

asgoodasdead said:


> before the housing bubble burst my dad's framing/custom home business was netting him $450k a year. he still used a 10 year old $15 hammer. one thing he always taught me was "anyone can buy". I drive an old truck, right? but there's people out there who make less money than I do who spread themselves thin to drive a brand new BMW. how much money you make doesn't mean **** if you spend it all.


Sounds great, but I thought I was talking to you... perhaps he'd like to make an account and post for himself.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

This will probably piss some guys off also. I don’t shop around for the best price on my $200 hammers either. I Google it – first one up – I buy it!

If I spend just a ½ an hour “shopping” to save $20 – I’ve lost $60 that I could have made. That’s a net $40 loss and it just doesn’t make any sense.

I’m amused by all the “cost cutting” boasting done here – Go Make Money! Stop pissing your time away trying to save $5 here - $11 there. In the end – Time is all we have in common.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> This will probably piss some guys off also. I dont shop around for the best price on my $200 hammers either. I Google it  first one up  I buy it!
> 
> If I spend just a ½ an hour shopping to save $20  Ive lost $60 that I could have made. Thats a net $40 loss and it just doesnt make any sense.
> 
> Im amused by all the cost cutting boasting done here  Go Make Money! Stop pissing your time away trying to save $5 here - $11 there. In the end  Time is all we have in common.


I have that attitude but then I spend a hour arguing with BC on this forum...


----------



## flati (Dec 24, 2010)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Did you take that picture of your hammer or is that asgoodasdead’s – good photo quality, but you could have used a cheaper camera to capture that image.
> 
> Sorry - quoted wrong post.


Some people get touchy when you question their decision to buy a $200 hammer. As for me using an expensive camera for the photo, sorry, I borrowed the image from the net just like Id ask to borrow your $200 hammer if we were on the same job site. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> when was the last time you bought a pair? I bought mine for $140 on sale 3 years ago, but now the cheapest pair at the store (same pair I have which were $180 3 years ago) are $205.


 Last month I got my lead a pair for Xmas they were 155, plus tax, mine are 150 because I don't do steel toe


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just put the stiletto air grip on this week. Real nice so far.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

jswills76 said:


> just put the stiletto air grip on this week. Real nice so far.


love that senco nail gun!!!!


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> Last month I got my lead a pair for Xmas they were 155, plus tax, mine are 150 because I don't do steel toe


i'll have to look around online. I guess my local store only stocks higher end


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

Jswills76 said:


> My dad uses the 14 mini with non removable head.the one with the red pink looking handle. Awesome hammer. I use the 10oz one of these days I'm gonna pick up a mini.


http://m.homedepot.com/p/Stiletto-1...-15-25-in-Straight-Handle-TBM14RMS/203527225/

mini 14 on sale at the depot.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> i'll have to look around online. I guess my local store only stocks higher end


Or my guy doesn't them up as much


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

their prices are the same as listed on Redwing's website. maybe your store goes lower. mind posting which boots you have exactly?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> their prices are the same as listed on Redwing's website. maybe your store goes lower. mind posting which boots you have exactly?


Give me a sec, I'll find the model for you, I just threw the box away today


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

These ones, I have a pair of flats I use for roofing to.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

I might just have my current pair sent out to be re-soled and fixed up here and there. they're still in really great shape considering I framed 6 days a week for 3 years in every weather imaginable in them. been through some good times together but the soles are completely gone and never really had great grip in the first place. just bought a pair of hiking boots to wear while working on the roof. they grip plywood so much better is crazy.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

ah yeah, see msrp $219.99 which is probably what they'd be at my store.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> ah yeah, see msrp $219.99 which is probably what they'd be at my store.


I don't think they have much online, but checkout thelibertystore.com

They ship for free with orders over $100. Or call them if you know what boot you want. They are very reasonable with pricing.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

appreciate it, and usually I shop around online for the best price with everything. but with red wings it pays to buy from your local store cause then you get free "tune-ups" (clean/oil/new laces) whenever you want. drop mine off every 2 months and definitely prolonged the life of mine. plus after 2 years they re-welted both soles under warranty even though the warranty is only supposed to be 6 months.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

asgoodasdead said:


> appreciate it, and usually I shop around online for the best price with everything. but with red wings it pays to buy from your local store cause then you get free "tune-ups" (clean/oil/new laces) whenever you want. drop mine off every 2 months and definitely prolonged the life of mine. plus after 2 years they re-welted both soles under warranty even though the warranty is only supposed to be 6 months.


My usual pair is 3 years old and still kicking, I got a new pair for "dress boots" and my flats for roofing.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

the uppers on mine are still great, the soles are just worn down to nothing and I was sliding on the roof so it's not safe to wear them til I either get them resoled or just retire them to inside work-only


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Asgoodasdead can’t see the point of a $200 hammer when $5 hammers are available, but he’ll pop $205 on a pair of Red Wings (which it seems he over paid for BTW – should have followed your own advice and gone directly to Amazon). Asgoodasdead - Walmart has boots for $13! The $13 pair does the same thing as the $205 pair… “not any better or faster”.

Asgood… Asgood… Asgood, you almost converted me to the cheapskate’s side. Now I find out you’re a hypocrite. Now I find out that it’s ok to buy nice things – as long as you have them. 

“Sounds like you wasted about” $192.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

I said I paid $140 for my red wings. I probably won't buy another pair since they're $205 now. and cheap boots don't last 3 years. hammers however, are a different story. a $30 estwing will outlast a tibone and my $12 steel head hickory framer will last as long or outlast a hickory stiletto


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My elbow will outlast yours though, think titanium hammers are expensive check out titanium body parts. Cha Ching



Even though you were looking at tibones


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

my elbow will be fine with my hickory. the only framers I know with wrist or elbow problems got them from using estwings or rockets. our lead guy's wrist was shot and the doctor told him to switch careers. he just switched arms and switched hammers. I've still only ever seen/met 1 person in real life who has a stiletto.


----------

